

Atlanta Startup Weekend Company List - dabent
http://atlanta.startupweekend.org/2009/11/15/and-the-atlanta-startups-are/

======
kapauldo
if anybody wants to vote on these companies, i've put them on pikk:

<http://www.pikk.com/stories/stories_by_tag/Asw3>

